# Best mid tower cable management



## FXB

I want to either mod my current case to improve cable management, or get a new one what do you think?

Specs are in the description.


----------



## MMM

FXB said:


> I want to either mod my current case to improve cable management, or get a new one what do you think?
> 
> Specs are in the description.


Depends on how good you are at modding and what your expectations are.


----------



## FXB

MMM said:


> Depends on how good you are at modding and what your expectations are.



I have no previous modding experience, Essentially I want All my cables tucked away neatly to maximize airfloy and minimize clutter.


----------



## mihir

You can use zip ties for better cable management.You can run the 8-pin motherboard cable from behind.
You can also use tapes.
Antec 300 is not a great case i terms of cable management.
Try to run all the extra cables from behind.

As for mod you can checkout other peoples mod through google and see which one will suit your needs the best.
But I advice against putting a glass window ore anything.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you have the money, the Lian-Li LanCool PC-K62 is a good case for cable management.


----------



## FXB

mihir said:


> You can use zip ties for better cable management.You can run the 8-pin motherboard cable from behind.
> You can also use tapes.
> Antec 300 is not a great case i terms of cable management.
> Try to run all the extra cables from behind.
> 
> As for mod you can checkout other peoples mod through google and see which one will suit your needs the best.
> But I advice against putting a glass window ore anything.



Which is the 8 pin mobo cable? I thought it was a 20 or 24 pin cable.


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> Which is the 8 pin mobo cable? I thought it was a 20 or 24 pin cable.




It can be 8 pin or 4 pin depends on the motherboard.
The 20/24 pin is also a motherboard connector and the 8 pin motherboard connector is plugged on the north side of the CPU





known as the EPS cable 8pin/4pin +12v.


----------



## Aastii

Dremel + rubber lining. Cut out some oblongs with rounded edges (mark them out first obviously), smooth them down, put the rubber lining around the inside and tah dah!! you can now route cables behind the case.

Alternatively, if you are up for buying another case, CM 690II is an outstanding case and has some really good cable management, for the price nothing else can touch it


----------



## FXB

So here is the progression of my cable management without any mods.

PSU, CPU and RAM have restricted air flow





Here everything seems clear but still some clutter.














Any suggestions on how to improve?

this one looks clean [YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CXEL_EEpSM[/YT] however I have a modular PSU


----------



## mihir

Given the case good job.But still the Antec 300 is a cale management nightmare.I couldnt see any holes to run the cables from behind.The best features of good cable management cases are that they have huge holes to make running the cable from behind possible.

If the case is under warranty so making any mods would void the warranty,if it is not or you do not care about the warranty I would suggest making holes like in the haf 922 and taking all the cable behind like the fan power connectors and 8 pin eps cable and also he sata cables.

Or if you can then something like this.


----------



## FXB

mihir said:


> Or if you can then something like this.



I'm not sure about mounting my HDD backwards I won't be able to power them if I do that. Is this your case? did you mod it?


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> I'm not sure about mounting my HDD backwards I won't be able to power them if I do that. Is this your case? did you mod it?



No this a case I found on google images and I liked the cable management.
The power cables are long they will easily reach the HDDs and you can always get extensions.I have owned a TT PSU installed on a full tower case and the cables were long enough.


----------



## FXB

the issue is I would have to use 2 cables one for my HDD mounted backwards and one for my dvd drive mounted forwards.





Should I get an extension for my 12v and 24 pin connectors?


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> the issue is I would have to use 2 cables one for my HDD mounted backwards and one for my dvd drive mounted forwards.



But the resulting cable management would be really good.You have a modular PSU right.Just plug in another cable.

Or the other solution is pole some holes in the case like this




The hole near the PSU helps a lot.
But this will void your warranty and also do this at your own risk.But the resulting cable management would be good.

And another solution will be some zipties and tape and put all the wires on the left side of the 5.25" bay(assuming you are standing behind the case).
I have never seen an Antec 300 just suggesting from what I saw in the images and read in the reviews.The cable management is really bad in that case.


----------



## FXB

Here is the back panel of a three hundred case.  This one is modded. It doesn't come with any of the holes on the right side or on the bottom near the PSU.


----------



## mihir

This was exactly what I was talking about.This would solve all you cable management problems.

It is upto you now whether you want to do it or not.

Also while you are at it also paint the interior of the case matte black which would totally awesome.


----------



## FXB

mihir said:


> This was exactly what I was talking about.This would solve all you cable management problems.
> 
> It is upto you now whether you want to do it or not.
> 
> Also while you are at it also paint the interior of the case matte black which would totally awesome.


 I wont mod my case because I don't trust myself with a dremel.  I might paint the inside of the case some other day. I have to look into it because apparently not all paint works.


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> I wont mod my case because I don't trust myself with a dremel.  I might paint the inside of the case some other day. I have to look into it because apparently not all paint works.



Then your options will be,
1.Keep it as it is(The new cable management you did is not so bad keeping in mind the case's nature,actually it is pretty good)
2.Doing some more cable management by looking at other non-modded better managed Antec 300.

and the worst option

3.Getting a new case.

I would have made some holes,even though I would have been scared at first like you but would have done anyways because nothing really bad can happend.At worst you can screw up the Shape of the hole but big-deal,atleast the temps inside the case would be better and also would look better and also would be organised and any shorts in the case in the future can be easily identified.

But out of the above I would choose the 2nd.


----------



## FXB

I'll stick with this for now and get a new case further done the line. 
Should I get an extension cable for my 12v connection and the 24 pin connector?


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> I'll stick with this for now and get a new case further done the line.
> Should I get an extension cable for my 12v connection and the 24 pin connector?



No need to get an extension cable for any of those for now since for an EPS extension cable to work you have to have a hole next to your PSU.Which you don't.
And the 24 pin cable is ok.That is one cable which should be allowed as much space or whatever it needs. 

Ok,Get a better case with some good cable management like something from corsair or Silverstone or some models of CM.


----------



## FXB

my biggest issue at the moment is the dimensions of the case


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> my biggest issue at the moment is the dimensions of the case



Nothing can be done about that ATM.
You would have to buy a new case for that
Get a FULL-TOWER next time or a bigger Mid-ATX case.
And if you are willing to sell it then I would advice against the Paint Mod also.


----------



## FXB

mihir said:


> Nothing can be done about that ATM.
> You would have to buy a new case for that
> Get a FULL-TOWER next time or a bigger Mid-ATX case.
> And if you are willing to sell it then I would advice against the Paint Mod also.



I mean I can't get anything bigger then what I already have due to lack of space.  There isn't much of a market in my area for a computer case.
what do you think of this CM 690 II Advanced black


----------



## mihir

FXB said:


> I mean I can't get anything bigger then what I already have due to lack of space.  There isn't much of a market in my area for a computer case.



Oh sorry misunderstood you.

That is why I had my computer-table custom made for $35(total amount) exactly for the size of my CPU and also considering all future upgrades.

And there is always a market online/offline for computer parts you just need to find it.:good:


----------



## FXB

New thread for case suggestions.


----------

